# Brushless 18 MT



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey, I just ran my 18 MT and it has a sidewinder micro in it. ( 6800) and when i ran it I heard loud grinding noises. I pulled out the motor and put a stop one in. Still grinding. I checked the gears and they are find not teeth gone and they are not tight. I took the diffs out adjusted them and it worked fine. My question is, How did this happen? I ran it before the winter and it ran perfect. After sitting for 3 months did it tighten it self or is something wrong? Sounds weired and no, My house is not haunted. :hat: 

Thanks!:wave:


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Huh the teeth on the gears were gone?


----------



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

the screw may be too tight


----------

